# Surefire Hellfighter5



## bulbmogul (Apr 5, 2016)

Has anyone here yet bought one of these or have seen them available forsale? I been watching the B&H Website where I bought the Arc28c from but they still dont show any in stock. Anyone?


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 16, 2016)

Still am not able to locate a dealer in USA that is currently selling these.! Has anyone here on the forum purchased one and if so, where did you get it? I see them listed on B&H Website but awaiting delivery. Vaporware..?


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 29, 2016)

I REALLY want one of these and still not found any forsale in stock yet. Can someone point me in the right direction for snagging one of these new Hellfighter5's..?


----------



## Timothybil (Apr 30, 2016)

bulbmogul said:


> I REALLY want one of these and still not found any forsale in stock yet. Can someone point me in the right direction for snagging one of these new Hellfighter5's..?


Just checked now - http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...hlight.html/?gclid=CM7b6frct8wCFZWMaQodCXYPmg


----------



## nbp (Apr 30, 2016)

What do you do with such a beast? Search and rescue?


----------



## Timothybil (May 1, 2016)

nbp said:


> What do you do with such a beast? Search and rescue?


Interdiction, perimeter scan. Get a big magnifying glass and I bet it would make a great firestarter!


----------



## bulbmogul (May 2, 2016)

nbp said:


> What do you do with such a beast? Search and rescue?


I just like unique and unusual things and this falls into that spectrum. I also recently purchased the Surefire Arc2 8C HID Light..!


----------



## Str8stroke (May 2, 2016)

Fun stuff. Have you seen the Foursevens Maelstrom XM18? That thing should fit the bill too!


----------



## bulbmogul (May 11, 2016)

http://www.surefire.com/product/searchlights-spotlights/hellfighter-5.html

Well finally the day has come that I found a Hellfighter-5 IN STOCK. Shipping today for arrival in the morning directly from SUREFIRE. Now I will have both the Surefire Arc-2 8C as well as the new Surefire Hellfighter-5 This will now be added to my meager collection of Flame Throwers..


----------



## bulbmogul (May 12, 2016)

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163202408





It has arrived and not sure if the pics loaded. Sweet Light http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163202410 Wish i coud figure out how to get picture to open up properly..


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 12, 2016)

bulbmogul said:


> http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163202408
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pics opened just fine Jerry. Nice stable of lighting you have there.

Now all you have to add is the Lemax Superpower and you'll be ready for the Zombies. Can't blind them, torch um!


----------



## bulbmogul (May 12, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> The pics opened just fine Jerry. Nice stable of lighting you have there.
> 
> Now all you have to add is the Lemax Superpower and you'll be ready for the Zombies. Can't blind them, torch um!


I emailed Petr last night and told him i would take one if he would either except my CC or Paypal and he said he will see what he can do as i told him i flat out will not send a wire transfer. I will even absorb the CC Fee partially if need be..Anyway to get thse pictures to be visible on the thread wihtout clicking on link?


----------



## ven (May 12, 2016)

:twothumbs:naughty: wow, beast/s!!!


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 12, 2016)

Easy enough with the right host.


----------



## bulbmogul (May 12, 2016)

Thank you very very much..That is much better. The initial charge for the Hellfighter-5 is 8 hours as the internal battery comes with hardly a charge at all..


----------



## bulbmogul (May 12, 2016)

I just realised that the SUREFIRE Hellfighter-5 DOES NOT come with that polymar carrying case as its showed on the website as its a addition $165.00 plus sales tax. My Arc2 also did not come with one either. I had thought someone said that the Hellfighter's come with a case..? I called Surefire and NOPE...!


----------



## bulbmogul (May 12, 2016)

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163208183 Owners Manual..!


----------



## Str8stroke (May 12, 2016)

As a back up, You could use some Pelican Pluck foam case & some SF stickers. For pics, you can use Photobucket. Use the Direct Link feature. Works ok here. 

Now, the all too important part: *We need beam shots of those bad boys in action!* Or else! :kiss:


----------



## bulbmogul (May 12, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> As a back up, You could use some Pelican Pluck foam case & some SF stickers. For pics, you can use Photobucket. Use the Direct Link feature. Works ok here.
> 
> Now, the all too important part: *We need beam shots of those bad boys in action!* Or else! :kiss:


 I had already called and ordered the 2nd Surefire Polymar Arc Lighting case so that they are matching for each unit..


----------



## bulbmogul (May 12, 2016)

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163208183 USER MANUAL for Surefire Hellfighter-5


----------



## sledhead (May 12, 2016)

You're on a roll for sure. Great lights need great cases. Money well spent.

Really liking that Hellfighter 5 ! Congrats!


----------



## bulbmogul (May 14, 2016)

sledhead said:


> You're on a roll for sure. Great lights need great cases. Money well spent.
> 
> Really liking that Hellfighter 5 ! Congrats!


 Surefire has 6 of these in stock if you want to snag one..!


----------



## sledhead (May 14, 2016)

Sorry to say their are a few high priority items ahead of it!


----------



## ven (May 14, 2016)

sledhead said:


> Sorry to say their are a few high priority items ahead of it!




+1,

i have these things called kids, believe or not they need clothes and feeding............!!!!! just not fair


:laughing:


----------



## Up All Night (May 15, 2016)

ven said:


> +1,
> 
> i have these things called kids, believe or not they need clothes and feeding............!!!!! just not fair
> 
> ...



Sometimes, just sometimes, thinking of them as room-mates can help ease that paternal burden. So I've been told!


----------



## kj2 (May 15, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


>


Two lights I can only dream of owning


----------



## ven (May 15, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Two lights I can only dream of owning




+1000

I do enjoy the eye candy though...........


----------



## bulbmogul (May 15, 2016)

I would much appreciate if someone could make the YOUTUBE Video of the Surefire Hellfighter-5 visible. Just shot this little video of the Surefire Hellfighter-5 and the vaporware Surefire Arc2-8C..


----------



## ven (May 15, 2016)

WOW...................no middle ground on that desk, straight to the top!!! very nice! Have you had any fun outside yet with the beasts? Lighting up the world ahead................


----------



## sledhead (May 15, 2016)

Great video of vaporware! The Lemax Superpower will make it the top trio of all time. 

Gotta love the Lupines also.....


----------



## bulbmogul (May 25, 2016)

sledhead said:


> Great video of vaporware! The Lemax Superpower will make it the top trio of all time.
> 
> Gotta love the Lupines also.....


I do have quite a few Lupine Lights also to include 3 different models of the 4500 and 5000 lumen Betty's as well as several of the flash lights also. As i said before, as soon as this guy overseas and i can come to terms on method of payment, i will be snagging one...


----------



## bulbmogul (Jun 1, 2016)

sledhead said:


> Sorry to say their are a few high priority items ahead of it!


 There is plenty in stock at Surefire, when you are ready to snag one.. I am just waiting on my case and proper surefire hellfighter charger. You get the barebones minimum now when buying a Hellfighter..


----------



## bulbmogul (Jul 5, 2016)

Surefire does NOT provide you with a dedicated battery charger for the Hellfighter5 and they finally had a production run of them as i have been waiting quite sometime. Arrived today..


http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163617999


----------



## bulbmogul (Oct 4, 2016)

So far so good with this Hellfighter5. Great to take the dog out with early in the mornings but draws lots of attention when i aim it up in the air...Great light in my opinion..Anyone else snag one of these yet?


----------



## bulbmogul (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone else here yet besides me that stepped up to the plate and purchased the new Surefire Hellfighter5 yet..? I see lots of chatter about all the older models but yet to hear anything about the new self contained Hellfighter5?


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 4, 2017)

So early this am I thought I would try out the Hellfighter5 for the first time since i bought it and ran it for about 72 minutes before the battery ran out on me. All is fine but noticed that a small round mark about the size of a dime appears on the front lens. Looks to be almost frosted in color and wondering if there should be any discoloration on the front lens from use..? Hmmmmm


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 4, 2017)

OK i must have been seeing things as after about 30 minutes or so it disappeared all together. ! Hmm not sure what that was all about buy anyways all is good with my lovely HELLFIGHTER5 ! I also wonder about all the talk and interest in Hellfighter's that no one really has stepped up to the plate to add the NEWEST VERSION..?


----------



## Need a Light? (Apr 4, 2017)

Mein gott im himmel!

I'd love to get one... If only it didn't cost over 5x what I paid for my car...!

I've always loved the hell fighters, super cool looking lights, and now that it's self contained even more appealing. 

Thanks for sharing, can't wait to see some pics outside!


----------



## sledhead (Apr 4, 2017)

bulbmogul said:


> So early this am I thought I would try out the Hellfighter5 for the first time since i bought it and ran it for about 72 minutes before the battery ran out on me. All is fine but noticed that a small round mark about the size of a dime appears on the front lens. Looks to be almost frosted in color and wondering if there should be any discoloration on the front lens from use..? Hmmmmm



A little condensation possibly?


----------



## BVH (Apr 4, 2017)

sledhead said:


> A little condensation possibly?



Most likely. I see iy somewhat frequently on long runs.


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 5, 2017)

BVH said:


> Most likely. I see iy somewhat frequently on long runs.


 Yes that is exactly what it was as it vanished after about 20 minutes or so after i shut the light down. That is the first time i ever ran a light so long so had no idea..


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 5, 2017)

Bulbmogul, you can insert desiccant packs into the light and they'll pull the humidity from the light. Leave them inside for a day or two and store the light that way. 

If you've got access to a low temperature oven, remove the battery from the light and bake at 100-120f for a few hours and insert battery and close up the light. Do not bake with battery inside or exceed 120f.


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 6, 2017)

NoNotAgain said:


> Bulbmogul, you can insert desiccant packs into the light and they'll pull the humidity from the light. Leave them inside for a day or two and store the light that way.
> 
> If you've got access to a low temperature oven, remove the battery from the light and bake at 100-120f for a few hours and insert battery and close up the light. Do not bake with battery inside or exceed 120f.


 Don't think I will be tossing my $4500.00 H5 into a oven..!


----------



## Timothybil (Apr 6, 2017)

What NoNotAgain is describing is more like one of those fruit dehydrators where there is a small heating element just to raise the temp a little and lower the humidity, and a fan to move the air around. Never gets up to more than around 120°.


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 9, 2017)

Timothybil said:


> What NoNotAgain is describing is more like one of those fruit dehydrators where there is a small heating element just to raise the temp a little and lower the humidity, and a fan to move the air around. Never gets up to more than around 120°.



Only happened that one time and never again.. What i don't understand is why is there not more interest in the Surefire Hellfighter 5 HID Light..? This is one heck of a sweet light..!


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 9, 2017)

bulbmogul said:


> Only happened that one time and never again.. What i don't understand is why is there not more interest in the Surefire Hellfighter 5 HID Light..? This is one heck of a sweet light..!


Biggest reason is price and coming up with a good portable power supply. It also is a rather large light just to be carrying around. Not to many of us have large caliber guns that we need to mount a light on either.


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 8, 2018)

I was just now on the SUREFIRE WEBSITE and noticed the absence of a Hellfighter5. Can this light like the Arc2-8C be out of production? I never heard of anyone else here or pretty much anywhere ever talk about or show their Surefire Hellfighter5. Must be short lived and quite happy i got my hands on a brand new one..


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## karlthev (Apr 8, 2018)

From yer boastin' in yer postin'... Maybe you should get yourself a can or two of your 18K....no 24K Gold, redwood-tinted stain and a paintbrush and improve the appearance of your deck where the H5 has obviously done a grand job
of stripping the paint! My, a USEFUL light and activity for you bm! I generally use my 2nd hand (They call him second-hand Karl....) Sears 22.65 watt "Basto-away" paint heat gun for such activities but then again, I'm not bm! 

Karl


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 9, 2018)

This is the charger I had to purchase from Surefire to charge the Hellfighter5


----------



## karlthev (Apr 9, 2018)

WOW!!!



Karl


----------



## bulbmogul (May 30, 2018)

karlthev said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Karl




Not many of these in the hands of collectors as they are not so budget friendly


----------



## karlthev (May 30, 2018)

"Budget friendly"????!! Shame, shame!!! Such foul words for one who sneers at thoughts of such verbiage as "on a budget", "discounted", and, (GASP!!) "two for one"!!!!! By the by....Did you....nah...get TWO for ONE!!!! Wadda deal!!!



Karl


----------



## bulbmogul (Jun 7, 2018)

No more HELLFIGHTER HID LIGHTS on the SUREFIRE WEBSITE..?


----------



## karlthev (Jun 7, 2018)

Guess all the deck paint removal jobs have been completed! Just in time for the Summer!:thumbsup:



Karl


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 7, 2018)

bulbmogul said:


> No more HELLFIGHTER HID LIGHTS on the SUREFIRE WEBSITE..?



Possibly look a little further on Surefire's site and you'll find them. https://www.surefire.com/gear-recommendations/military?category_filter=weapon-lights

https://www.surefire.com/illumination/weaponlights/heavy-gun.html

Hellfighter 4 lights are $6,299. 

No listing for the Hellfighter 5.


----------



## bulbmogul (Jun 8, 2018)

NoNotAgain said:


> Possibly look a little further on Surefire's site and you'll find them. https://www.surefire.com/gear-recommendations/military?category_filter=weapon-lights
> 
> https://www.surefire.com/illumination/weaponlights/heavy-gun.html
> 
> ...


----------



## karlthev (Jun 9, 2018)

Hey BM, some of the folks here, sledhead, scout24 and I (others to come?) are informally planning s field testing of some of our retina-burning lights. No doubt you'll need some insurance to drag your lights into the field but, give some consideration to showing up---be sure to bring the Hassey , Leicas and all the other goodies so we can record what we have both the "users" and, the "unobtainables"!! We'd all sure like ta meet ya!!:grouphug:


Karl


----------



## bulbmogul (Sep 5, 2019)

Need a Light? said:


> Mein gott im himmel!
> 
> I'd love to get one... If only it didn't cost over 5x what I paid for my car...!
> 
> ...



I don't think its possible to buy a BNIB one anymore as they appear to have been removed from Surefire Website. Does not appear as they sold to many of these at all and best chance would be to search ebay for a used one..


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 23, 2020)

Same as with my Hellfighter5 with battery installed inside the unit, how does one preserve battery life when this is used very little at all.. Quite honestly no more then 1 hour per year...


----------



## XeRay (Aug 23, 2020)

bulbmogul said:


> Same as with my Hellfighter5 with battery installed inside the unit, how does one preserve battery life when this is used very little at all.. Quite honestly no more then 1 hour per year...



Long term storage of Lion batteries should not be done fully charged. More like 30%. Should also be stored in the freezer or fridge.
In your case the best is to not buy batteries at all, just run off of a D.C. power supply. 
And to think, you also bought spare battery packs, for what purpose ?


----------



## bulbmogul (Sep 5, 2020)

XeRay said:


> Long term storage of Lion batteries should not be done fully charged. More like 30%. Should also be stored in the freezer or fridge.
> In your case the best is to not buy batteries at all, just run off of a D.C. power supply.
> And to think, you also bought spare battery packs, for what purpose ?



I had no idea but these heaps of HID I bought are all now 5 years old and wow where did that time go..I always leave them about 1/2 when we leave for the Emerald isle for 8 months out of the year.. Looks like batteries are holding up ok so far..they have had very few charge cycles put to them for sure


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 9, 2020)

See my post (Arc-2 HID thread) about batteries in this section responding to you, bulbmogul.


----------



## bulbmogul (Sep 9, 2020)

LuxLuthor said:


> See my post (Arc-2 HID thread) about batteries in this section responding to you, bulbmogul.



thanks a lot..! sure appreciate it..


----------



## bulbmogul (Sep 15, 2020)

I am really curious as to how many of these Hellfighter5's Surefire actually sold..? I would think very very few of these were were ever produced and sold. I have not yet to this day ever seen a used one forsale anywhere. Yes there is lots of Hellfighters on the market used forsale but not the Hellfighter5.. I just looked at what I paid for that thing and i guess I can see why...


----------



## XeRay (Sep 16, 2020)

bulbmogul said:


> I am really curious as to how many of these Hellfighter5's Surefire actually sold..? I would think very very few of these were were ever produced and sold. I have not yet to this day ever seen a used one forsale anywhere. Yes there is lots of Hellfighters on the market used forsale but not the Hellfighter5.. I just looked at what I paid for that thing and i guess I can see why...



Your Serial Number could be a good indication. I would bet less than 100 total units. 
Maybe even less than 20.


----------



## bulbmogul (Sep 16, 2020)

XeRay said:


> Your Serial Number could be a good indication. I would bet less than 100 total units.
> Maybe even less than 20.



Sure not be very many as its stamped S/N 006


----------



## XeRay (Sep 16, 2020)

bulbmogul said:


> Sure not be very many as its stamped S/N 006




In light of that, I would bet only 10-20 units.


----------



## bulbmogul (Sep 16, 2020)

XeRay said:


> In light of that, I would bet only 10-20 units.



really quite honestly useless in todays world of lighting but except for a collector type person I guess.. I am happy i bought it but surely not many people would find much interest in one..


----------



## XeRay (Sep 16, 2020)

bulbmogul said:


> really quite honestly useless in todays world of lighting but except for a collector type person I guess.. I am happy i bought it but surely not many people would find much interest in one..




Not many also own a 50 cal that it would be ideally mated with, since it can be mounted using the picatinny rail feature.


----------



## BVH (Sep 16, 2020)

bulbmogul said:


> really quite honestly useless in todays world of lighting but except for a collector type person I guess.. I am happy i bought it but surely not many people would find much interest in one..



I'd say the same about my collection of lights. But I never sell any of them with the exception of those I have duplicate or triplicate of. I love just having them in my garage cabinets and lighting them up annually or so.


----------



## bulbmogul (May 28, 2021)

BVH said:


> I'd say the same about my collection of lights. But I never sell any of them with the exception of those I have duplicate or triplicate of. I love just having them in my garage cabinets and lighting them up annually or so.




Well after being gone 5+ Months in Sri Lanka and just returning back home last Sunday and the first thing I did was check to see if my HID's all were here and in working order... Batteries seem to be holding up quite well plus they hardly do get any run time on them... No interest in selling my heaps either but have not really added anything new or wild in the HID stuff....


----------

